# WOC-MAC Gesso e/s



## brownsuga lady (Jun 10, 2008)

So ladies of color...what say you? 

Is this a "stay away from" or a "must have" for the collection?

 I've been thinking about picking it up but I wanted to get an idea of how some of you use it and/or if you just can't make it work and why. I tend to think that WOC can pull ANYTHING off if done correctly...but I think this is the only e/s i'm just unsure about. Let me know your thoughts! TIA!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 10, 2008)

LOL You know I'm glad you asked because I've been wanting to get Gesso for the longest time and every time I go to the counter [which is often] I just can't bring myself to buy it. 

Of course I've swatched it but you never REALLY know about a color until you wear it.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 11, 2008)

I LOVE Gesso.  I had been wanting it for a long time and finally grabbed it when I B2Med some stuff.  I like it because it doesn't look chalky and it goes on smoothly in my experience.  You can build the intensity so that you have a soft white color or a more stark white.  I use it on the center of my lid or in the corner of my eye to brighten.  It's awesome.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 11, 2008)

^ Yeah, I thought that's how one might go about using it.  I would think you would use it to create a color gradient more than anything.  This is probably really helpful if you want the "oil shine" look on lids because you'd basically be inserting your own "light reflection" by making the color gradient.


----------



## neezer (Jun 11, 2008)

well i am a NW 45 and i dont think Gesso is one of those colors where i can wear anywhere past my inner crease lol. so that's where i use mine...like in the innver v just as to brighten the opening of my eye


----------



## f!erce (Jun 11, 2008)

Hmmm I am going to have to check this one out (not familiar with it offhand) I love a challenge!  Off to the website to check it out ----->


----------



## lilMAClady (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm the same as M.A.C. head. I went to go get it, got there played with it and didn't! I might look into it, but there are other brands I've seen with stark white shdows, such as Makeup Forever that look amazing, but I will be getting one. I already have a white eyeliner pencil and it works great! (I'm nc45)


----------



## brownsuga lady (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_LOL You know I'm glad you asked because I've been wanting to get Gesso for the longest time and every time I go to the counter [which is often] I just can't bring myself to buy it. 

Of course I've swatched it but you never REALLY know about a color until you wear it._

 
I've done this no less than 10 times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Even had it on my list of things "to get" and changed my mind at the last minute. LOL. Maybe if I saw some FOTD or tutorials from WOC using it so I can get some ideas.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I LOVE Gesso. I had been wanting it for a long time and finally grabbed it when I B2Med some stuff. I like it because it doesn't look chalky and it goes on smoothly in my experience. You can build the intensity so that you have a soft white color or a more stark white. I use it on the center of my lid or in the corner of my eye to brighten. It's awesome._

 
I had thought about the corner of the eye thing but hadn't considered using it on the center of the lid. I'm sure that's pretty. Thanks!


----------



## brownsuga lady (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_^ Yeah, I thought that's how one might go about using it. I would think you would use it to create a color gradient more than anything. This is probably really helpful if you want the "oil shine" look on lids because you'd basically be inserting your own "light reflection" by making the color gradient._

 





 *taking notes*


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 12, 2008)

I used it in my KK tutorial and I love it! I have used it numerous times after that with carbon and silver, gray and purple shadows.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd feel nervous using it for an everyday look, but I bet it would look awesome for a more dramatic eye.  I'd love to see a dark girl (over NC or NW 45) use it for an FOTD!!!


----------



## brownsuga lady (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I used it in my KK tutorial and I love it! I have used it numerous times after that with carbon and silver, gray and purple shadows._

 
Those color combinations sound wonderful! I'm off to go look for your KK tutorial. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**Ya'll didn't have to twist my leg much (actually at all!) I plan to get Gesso when my husband takes me shopping for my bday this weekend.


----------

